# Lidl



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Well, have any opened today ?? If so where?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Mycroft said:


> Well, have any opened today ?? If so where?


I believe there is one in Larnaca and one in Nicosia. Eventually there are going to be 14 stores. The Paphos one seems to be on hold for now as there is still just a big hole in the ground where Hadjidemosthenous started to prepare for building it.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Veronica said:


> I believe there is one in Larnaca and one in Nicosia. Eventually there are going to be 14 stores. The Paphos one seems to be on hold for now as there is still just a big hole in the ground where Hadjidemosthenous started to prepare for building it.


The one in Nicosia is just off the Troodos motorway, At Kokkinotrimithia, visible from the road and very easy to get to. Last time we went by it seemed almost ready, but the signs were still covered ( a week ago). I heard that some were due to open today, but have they actually done so??? Before I get all excited and leap in to the car ( after I finish coffee,and the ironing, that is)


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

The ones in Nicosia are in Pallouriotissa and the other in Latsia. The one in Kokkinotrimithia is another one, and we did ride by there today but it was closed. My husband will go by again tomorrow.


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I believe there is one in Larnaca and one in Nicosia. Eventually there are going to be 14 stores. The Paphos one seems to be on hold for now as there is still just a big hole in the ground where Hadjidemosthenous started to prepare for building it.


I tried going to the one in Larnaca on the 10/10/10 morning and it was closed and had 2 security gaurds stopping people from going inside. There was however Lidl staff out the back on a coffee break. The Larnaca one which is on the left hand side from the new big port roundabout on the Dhekalia road. Let's hope it is reflective prices of the rest of Lidl stores and we can stop being ripped of from all the other shops in Cyprus!


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Da Funk said:


> I tried going to the one in Larnaca on the 10/10/10 morning and it was closed and had 2 security gaurds stopping people from going inside. There was however Lidl staff out the back on a coffee break. The Larnaca one which is on the left hand side from the new big port roundabout on the Dhekalia road. Let's hope it is reflective prices of the rest of Lidl stores and we can stop being ripped of from all the other shops in Cyprus!


I understand that opening is the end of this month. There are large adverts in the Cyprus Weekly with general shop opening times, but no date of the actually first day of trading. - perhaps the wait is nearly over, I just hope it is worth the wait :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Mycroft said:


> I understand that opening is the end of this month. There are large adverts in the Cyprus Weekly with general shop opening times, but no date of the actually first day of trading. - perhaps the wait is nearly over, I just hope it is worth the wait :clap2::clap2:


I am obviously having a senior moment. It was in the Daily Mail, printed in Greece that I saw all the Lidl adverts. 'Im in doors pointed out I need to get new glasses or have more tonic with the gin


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Mycroft said:


> I am obviously having a senior moment. It was in the Daily Mail, printed in Greece that I saw all the Lidl adverts. 'Im in doors pointed out I need to get new glasses or have more tonic with the gin


I don't have senior moments. I have CRAFT moments.
Can't Remember A Flippin Thing


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Mycroft said:


> I am obviously having a senior moment. It was in the Daily Mail, printed in Greece that I saw all the Lidl adverts. 'Im in doors pointed out I need to get new glasses or have more tonic with the gin


Or more gin no tonic


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

theresoon said:


> Or more gin no tonic


I like that idea!!


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Anyone been yet? Any comments? My husband went yesterday and we went again today.


----------



## zeeb0 (Oct 29, 2010)

HEy i have visited a uk lidl recently and the prices seem to have risen... ******!


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

So is ther Larnaca one open ???


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

theresoon said:


> Anyone been yet? Any comments? My husband went yesterday and we went again today.


Went to the Kokkokrinmetha Lidl on Thursday late in the day on the way back from IKEA. Very busy still, had the free sausages and soft drinks, and a rose each. The wine is good value and quite drinkable, the fruit & veg good quality and the bread very nice. Some of the brands are those on sale in UK. All staff were extremely helpful and cheerful in spite of what must of been a very stressful day for them. Went again this morning and they were still giving out food and drink, coffee and cake this morning. The shop was again busy but no long queues. Lets see how it settles, but I think it will definitely be part of my shopping experience. :clap2::clap2:


----------



## Danielle81 (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there is also one that has now opened in Limassol along from the Keo factory. Queues of 1hr 30 on the 1st dat to pay.

Has anyone been yet would be very interested to see prices etc 
Thanks


----------



## kimonas (Jul 19, 2008)

theresoon said:


> Anyone been yet? Any comments? My husband went yesterday and we went again today.


Had a quick squint at one of the Larnaca stores today - on the whole I was pleasantly surprised - there are bargains a plenty to be had, but a few items are actually more expensive than can be found elsewhere. The big savings have to be for parents - daipers for example - greater choice and some cheap brands on offer for half the normal top of the range price for essentially the same product, but without the cute prints (but no baby foods). I was pleased to find a very decent Speyside single malt for only 12.99...(for me of course, not the babies!)...


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm wondering when they will start in Paphos.
Hopefully the hole in the ground gets filled in soon. 

It's good to hear that Lidl are starting to open up.
Now we have to wait for Aldi to open. Also a very famous supermarket in Germany, Holland and perhaps also in other countries.
We prefer Aldi above Lidl.
Regards!



kimonas said:


> Had a quick squint at one of the Larnaca stores today - on the whole I was pleasantly surprised - there are bargains a plenty to be had, but a few items are actually more expensive than can be found elsewhere. The big savings have to be for parents - daipers for example - greater choice and some cheap brands on offer for half the normal top of the range price for essentially the same product, but without the cute prints (but no baby foods). I was pleased to find a very decent Speyside single malt for only 12.99...(for me of course, not the babies!)...


----------



## apoolo (Oct 10, 2010)

theresoon said:


> The ones in Nicosia are in Pallouriotissa and the other in Latsia. The one in Kokkinotrimithia is another one, and we did ride by there today but it was closed. My husband will go by again tomorrow.


where abouts is lidl in latsia?


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

apoolo said:


> where abouts is lidl in latsia?


I don't know but was told not far from IKEA.


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

apoolo said:


> where abouts is lidl in latsia?


The Lidl in Latsia is opposite the Ginger Swimming Pool but it's not open yet.


----------



## zany (Sep 19, 2009)

apoolo said:


> where abouts is lidl in latsia?


The Lidl in Latsia is opposite the Ginger Swimming Pool just up from McDonalds but it's not open yet.


----------

